# InvestCorp, ufficiale la trattativa. Si chiude a giorni?



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.

News precedenti 

Anche l’ambasciata de Bahrain in Inghilterra, via social, conferma la trattativa tra Elliott e Investcorp per la cessione del Milan per 1,1 mld di euro .


----------



## Mika (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerarsi conferma ufficiale della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> ------------
> ...


Quando si arriva alla esclusiva vuol dire che la duediligence si è conclusa e il compratore ha accettato i termini del venditore, l'esclusiva serve per evitare:
-Che il compratore se ne scappi senza pagare penali pesanti
-Il venditore venda ad un altro per cifre maggiori.

In pratica serve solo per fare le cose burocratiche. Una trattativa su 100 fallisce durante la fase di esclusiva.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando si arriva alla esclusiva vuol dire che la duediligence si è conclusa e il compratore ha accettato i termini del venditore, l'esclusiva serve per evitare:
> -Che il compratore se ne scappi senza pagare penali pesanti
> -Il venditore venda ad un altro per cifre maggiori.
> 
> In pratica serve solo per fare le cose burocratiche. <b>Una trattativa su 100 fallisce durante la fase di esclusiva.</b>


Oddio, con la sfiga che abbiamo


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> News precedenti
> ...


Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


----------



## Hellscream (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> News precedenti
> ...


Personalmente credo che difficilmente si saprà qualcosa prima della fine del campionato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2022)

Incrociamo l’incrociabile.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa



Ho pochi dubbi che a loro interessi poco del Milan e della sua storia, purtroppo.

Confido più nel loro potenziale celodurismo che in altro.


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Non è detto 
Chiudere ora vorrebbe dire poter programmare per bene il mercato e tutto il resto


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


io invece gradirei si chiudesse subito, tanto l'apporto di Elliott sarebbe nullo per lo scudetto e voglio zero scuse per il mercato estivo.
Se c'è da vincere ,vinceremo


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> News precedenti


----------



## Raryof (18 Aprile 2022)

Comunque ho sempre pensato che i rabbins volessero 1,2 mlrd per questo Milan ex Giannino e questi stanno prendendo, bravi loro, non era matematico uscire dalla melma del cravattaro e del duo degrado, ne sono usciti con una pandemia di mezzo e ottenendo buoni risultati, ora giustamente devono mollare perché il Milan non può autofinanziarsi non appena ritorna ad avere ambizioni di vittoria palesi.
Mi aspetto i soldoni veri e forse chissà, pure un regalino di benvenuto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> News precedenti
> ...


Speriamo sia la volta buona, siamo passati da un cinese senza soldi con chissà quali inganni sotto ad un fondo che pensa solo ai bilanci. Ora vediamo questi di che pasta sono fatti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2022)

Si chiuderà a fine campionato. Solito sensazionalismo della stampa italiana


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque ho sempre pensato che i rabbins volessero 1,2 mlrd per questo Milan ex Giannino e questi stanno prendendo, bravi loro, non era matematico uscire dalla melma del cravattaro e del duo degrado, ne sono usciti con una pandemia di mezzo e ottenendo buoni risultati, ora giustamente devono mollare perché il Milan non può autofinanziarsi non appena ritorna ad avere ambizioni di vittoria palesi.
> Mi aspetto i soldoni veri e forse chissà, pure un regalino di benvenuto.


Beh, ultimo esercizio chiuso in attivo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Se la squadra si fa distrarre da questa faccenda allora sono dei professionisti di poco valore, son pagati per giocare a calcio e basta. Ma comunque con Maldini a metterli sugli attenti non credo che ci sarà un calo di concentrazione.


----------



## Zenos (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Perché dopo il (non) mercato di Gennaio avevi dei dubbi?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se la squadra si fa distrarre da questa faccenda allora sono dei professionisti di poco valore, son pagati per giocare a calcio e basta. Ma comunque con Maldini a metterli sugli attenti non credo che ci sarà un calo di concentrazione.


Magari questa voce protegge la squadra. 
Chi può dirlo ?
Se ci fai caso non si parla quasi più di campo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia la volta buona, siamo passati da un cinese senza soldi con chissà quali inganni sotto ad un fondo che pensa solo ai bilanci. Ora vediamo questi di che pasta sono fatti.



Son fondi, non aspettarti romanticismo o qualcosa di distante dal mero guadagno.
Saremo un asset come tanti altri.

Come detto prima, speriamo abbiano anche la voglia di battere gli altri emiri/sceicchi/ arricchiti vari


----------



## mark (18 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando si arriva alla esclusiva vuol dire che la duediligence si è conclusa e il compratore ha accettato i termini del venditore, l'esclusiva serve per evitare:
> -Che il compratore se ne scappi senza pagare penali pesanti
> -Il venditore venda ad un altro per cifre maggiori.
> 
> In pratica serve solo per fare le cose burocratiche. Una trattativa su 100 fallisce durante la fase di esclusiva.


Non è proprio così, l'esclusiva si può dare sia pre che post Due Diligence. In un processo competitivo (non è questo il caso) è estremamente difficile ottenere un'esclusiva pre Due Diligence, in questo caso è più probabile che sia stata ottenuta prima di effettuare la Due Diligence. Come dici te, però, è sicuramente un indizio che la trattativa è ben avviata e solamente qualcosa di inaspettato potrebbe stopparla.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Aprile 2022)

La chiudano subito,voglio il mercato fatto come si deve senza mister x dagli occhi cerulei che arriva a fine agosto-mai o con scuse del tipo:non c'è il tempo per programmare il mercato,basta con Billi Ballo e gente raccattata sulle spiagge calabre.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Son fondi, non aspettarti romanticismo o qualcosa di distante dal mero guadagno.
> Saremo un asset come tanti altri.
> 
> Come detto prima, speriamo abbiano anche la voglia di battere gli altri emiri/sceicchi/ arricchiti vari


Beh dire fondo vuol dire tutto e vuol dire nulla.
Partiamo poi dal presupposto che questo fondo ci vuole e paga 1.1 mld per averci mentre elliott ci ha avuto come pegno di una trattativa che definire misteriosa è un eufemismo .
Poi il Milan oggi ha zero debiti, è sostenibile e può allettare in ottica stadio.
Un progetto che va oltre il campo quindi.


----------



## sion (18 Aprile 2022)

rimango calmo e aspetto le firme e l'ufficialita',non si sa mai.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh dire fondo vuol dire tutto e vuol dire nulla.
> Partiamo poi dal presupposto che questo fondo ci vuole e paga 1.1 mld per averci mentre elliott ci ha avuto come pegno di una trattativa che definire misteriosa è un eufemismo .
> Poi il Milan oggi ha zero debiti, è sostenibile e può allettare in ottica stadio.
> Un progetto che va oltre il campo quindi.



Si si, io son serenissimo.

Alla peggio, terranno il pareggio di bilancio tra i target.
Alla meglio, investiranno pesante.

Insomma, "peggio" di oggi non possono fare da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Mika (18 Aprile 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si chiuderà a fine campionato. Solito sensazionalismo della stampa italiana


Si chuede prima, ma verranno fatti i comunicati ufficiali a fine campionato.


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Questo si sapeva già sennò a gennaio facevano qualcosa visto che eri in piena lotta scudo.


----------



## Raryof (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, ultimo esercizio chiuso in attivo.


Nulla da dire, dall'altra parte del naviglio ancora cercano investitori e non capiscono come mai sia così difficile trovare gente che investa in un buco nero di club.
Anni fa pensavo che fossimo dietro di diversi anni, nella gestione pura del brand e del marchio, delle finanze, invece siamo molto ma molto avanti perché come società tecnicamente fallite non puoi essere ceduto a buon prezzo se non hai i conti a posto e per fare quello devi cedere, ridimensionarti o essere abbastanza bravo da camuffare tutto ed essere da scudo senza essere da scudo.
Una società ripulita poi sì che può sfruttare il proprio brand, poi sì che può tornare ai piani alti ed investire tanto, sempre rimanendo dentro certi meccanismi in cui a grosse spese corrisponderanno grossi guadagni o grosse ambizioni.
Se ci gira bene in estate salutiamo la compagnia per davvero, la Juve ha forzato sul mercato, l'Inter lo ha fatto due anni fa per vincere uno scudo (forse 2), ma hanno conti talmente ridicoli che devono davvero sperare che il Milan toppi tutto e che questi non siano seri, perché altrimenti sarà durissima per qualcuno trovare un progetto tecnico talmente forte da poterci mettere dietro, con l'entusiasmo che abbiamo che sarà triplicato dopo la cessione.
Mi sa che molti non hanno mica capito che il bestione si sta sta risvegliando e non è mica Polifemo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Questo si sapeva già sennò a gennaio facevano qualcosa visto che eri in piena lotta scudo.


Penso che a Gennaio non abbiamo fatto nulla non solamente perchè della squadra non gli importasse un fico secco, ma perchè era già in vista un cambio di proprietà e non hanno voluto investire per rinforzare la squadra.
Anche se l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto la stessa cosa, prendendo solo quei due catorci di Mandzukic e Meite.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, io son serenissimo.
> 
> Alla peggio, terranno il pareggio di bilancio tra i target.
> Alla meglio, investiranno pesante.
> ...


Esatto, se non vogliamo farci male possiamo anche essere cauti.
In tutta franchezza sarei già contento di avere una proprietà presente e 'aggressiva' che tuteli il mio Milan in ogni sede.
Di Elliott sarei anche stufo.
Gestisce un club glorioso di calcio in modo insulso.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io invece gradirei si chiudesse subito, tanto l'apporto di Elliott sarebbe nullo per lo scudetto e voglio zero scuse per il mercato estivo.
> Se c'è da vincere ,vinceremo


Esatto, non si sono mai fatti sentire.

La squadra sa che manca poco e si sta giocando qualcosa di importante e non credo che queste voci destabilizzino l'ambiente, anzi, io mi gaserei a mille.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, dall'altra parte del naviglio ancora cercano investitori e non capiscono come mai sia così difficile trovare gente che investa in un buco nero di club.
> Anni fa pensavo che fossimo dietro di diversi anni, nella gestione pura del brand e del marchio, delle finanze, invece siamo molto ma molto avanti perché come società tecnicamente fallite non puoi essere ceduto a buon prezzo se non hai i conti a posto e per fare quello devi cedere, ridimensionarti o essere abbastanza bravo da camuffare tutto ed essere da scudo senza essere da scudo.
> Una società ripulita poi sì che può sfruttare il proprio brand, poi sì che può tornare ai piani alti ed investire tanto, sempre rimanendo dentro certi meccanismi in cui a grosse spese corrisponderanno grossi guadagni o grosse ambizioni.
> Se ci gira bene in estate salutiamo la compagnia per davvero, la Juve ha forzato sul mercato, l'Inter lo ha fatto due anni fa per vincere uno scudo (forse 2), ma hanno conti talmente ridicoli che devono davvero sperare che il Milan toppi tutto e che questi non siano seri, perché altrimenti sarà durissima per qualcuno trovare un progetto tecnico talmente forte da poterci mettere dietro, con l'entusiasmo che abbiamo che sarà triplicato dopo la cessione.
> Mi sa che molti non hanno mica capito che il bestione si sta sta risvegliando e non è mica Polifemo...


Nulla da aggiungere.
Allo stesso modo direi che in pochi si rendono conto che l'inter è tecnicamente fallita.


----------



## bmb (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Ma, i cammellai si presenterebbero trionfanti anche per festeggiare un (impossibile) scudetto che a loro neanche apparterrebbe. Però devono subito far vedere quanto sono grosse le vene del loro menga.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> News precedenti
> ...



Tutti segnali positivi ma meglio aspettare le firme.


----------



## diavolo (18 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque ho sempre pensato che i rabbins volessero 1,2 mlrd per questo Milan ex Giannino e questi stanno prendendo, bravi loro, non era matematico uscire dalla melma del cravattaro e del duo degrado, ne sono usciti con una pandemia di mezzo e ottenendo buoni risultati, ora giustamente devono mollare perché il Milan non può autofinanziarsi non appena ritorna ad avere ambizioni di vittoria palesi.
> Mi aspetto i soldoni veri e forse chissà, pure un regalino di benvenuto.


Il miglior regalo sarebbe quello di costruire da soli la nuova casa del Milan a Sesto.


----------



## Raryof (18 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il miglior regalo sarebbe quello di costruire da soli la nuova casa del Milan a Sesto.


Mamma mia sì e magari chiamarlo "La casa del Diavolo".
Ci saranno sempre ruspe che arriveranno da Torino per far crollare tutto durante la notte ma vabbè, sarebbe un segnale fortissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Per me meglio chiudere il prima possibile senza ambiguità.

Perché ormai so come funziona dalle nostre parti, da anni ad ogni sessione estiva viene accampata una scusa per non fare mercato.
E quale pretesto migliore del "bisogna attendere la nuova società e i nuovi dirigenti?" Metti poi che qualcosa va storto e chiudono la trattativa a fine agosto...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il miglior regalo sarebbe quello di costruire da soli la nuova casa del Milan a Sesto.


Bravo.
Basta con sala e Inter.
Basta .


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto, se non vogliamo farci male possiamo anche essere cauti.
> In tutta franchezza sarei già contento di avere una proprietà presente e 'aggressiva' che tuteli il mio Milan in ogni sede.
> Di Elliott sarei anche stufo.
> Gestisce un club glorioso di calcio in modo insulso.



Eh io ho la fortuna di non aspettarmi nulla da nessuno.
L' evidente menefreghismo di Elliott non mi ha mai tanguto più di tanto.

Ho sempre pensato che ce l' avremmo dovuta fare con le nostre forze e Maldini nonostante mille errori ce l' aveva fatta.

Quindi ora, con questi nuovi col turbante ci sono grosse chance che andrà ancora meglio.

Anche se è meglio toccarsi, sai mai che mandino via tutta la dirigenza e lo staff, spero di no.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> News precedenti
> ...


Speriamo si chiuda velocemente.. non voglio passare l'estate con i mercati condivisi ed altre scemenze varie


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh io ho la fortuna di non aspettarmi nulla da nessuno.
> L' evidente menefreghismo di Elliott non mi ha mai tanguto più di tanto.
> 
> Ho sempre pensato che ce l' avremmo dovuta fare con le nostre forze e Maldini nonostante mille errori ce l' aveva fatta.
> ...


Io mi accontento che se si pensa che ci serva, per esempio, Asensio non si finisca a prendere Ribery l’ultimo giorno di mercato; che se si fa male il centrale titolare per sei -sette mesi, si vada a prendere un centrale titolare ecc.
Poi se mi fanno lo stadio nuovo solo nostro(che io preferirei a Milano) e fanno due o tre botti grossi di mercato in cinque anni, chi sono io per dire a qualcuno come spendere i suoi soldi(o quelli che gestisce)?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto, se non vogliamo farci male possiamo anche essere cauti.
> In tutta franchezza sarei già contento di avere una proprietà presente e 'aggressiva' che tuteli il mio Milan in ogni sede.
> Di Elliott sarei anche stufo.
> Gestisce un club glorioso di calcio in modo insulso.


non vado pazzo per maldini ma in questa transizione spero rimanga per avere un po di continuità. per il resto come dici tu meno di così è impossibile quindi ben vengano


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io mi accontento che se si pensa che ci serva, per esempio, Asensio non si finisca a prendere Ribery l’ultimo giorno di mercato; che se si fa male il centrale titolare per sei -sette mesi, si vada a prendere un centrale titolare ecc.
> Poi se mi fanno lo stadio nuovo solo nostro(che io preferirei a Milano) e fanno due o tre botti grossi di mercato in cinque anni, chi sono io per dire a qualcuno come spendere i suoi soldi(o quelli che gestisce)?



Ah beh, a me basta sostituiscano Chalanoglu finalmente  

Comunque, se hanno il turbante duro, ci provano per Mbappè a zero.

Se devo sognare lo faccio in grande LOL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo si chiuda velocemente.. non voglio passare l'estate con i mercati condivisi ed altre scemenze varie



Chi si ricorda di Gancikoff?
Il mitologico mercato condiviso Gancikoff-Galliani... con Gancikoff che in bicicletta va da Giannino inseguito da Peppe di Stefano


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Penso che a Gennaio non abbiamo fatto nulla non solamente perchè della squadra non gli importasse un fico secco, ma perchè era già in vista un cambio di proprietà e non hanno voluto investire per rinforzare la squadra.
> Anche se l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto la stessa cosa, prendendo solo quei due catorci di Mandzukic e Meite.


dimentichi un catorcio


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi si ricorda di Gancikoff?
> Il mitologico mercato condiviso Gancikoff-Galliani... con Gancikoff che in bicicletta va da Giannino inseguito da Peppe di Stefano



E il mitico Galatioto? Dio mio...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi si ricorda di Gancikoff?
> Il mitologico mercato condiviso Gancikoff-Galliani... con Gancikoff che in bicicletta va da Giannino inseguito da Peppe di Stefano


A proposito di Di Stefano, ho letto quanto ha detto su SkySport su Investcorp e ha detto che seguiranno la stessa linea di Elliott in quanto si tratta di un fondo arabo e non di un unico proprietario arabo, per cui non ci saranno spese folli.
Dice anche che Investcorp si è interessata al Milan anche perchè Elliott è stato in grado di risanare i conti e di aumentare il valore del Milan e migliorare i suoi risultati sportivi in quattro anni nonostante il covid di mezzo, intascando anche una corposa plusvalenza in fase di vendita. Ha aggiunto che Investcorp, da fondo quale sono, la pensa allo stesso modo di Elliott per cui dovrebbero attuare la stessa strada del fondo americano per poi garantirsi una bella plusvalenza dalla vendita della società.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Di Stefano, ho letto quanto ha detto su SkySport su Investcorp e ha detto che seguiranno la stessa linea di Elliott in quanto si tratta di un fondo arabo e non di un unico proprietario arabo, per cui non ci saranno spese folli.
> Dice anche che Investcorp si è interessata al Milan anche perchè Elliott è stato in grado di risanare i conti e di aumentare il valore del Milan e migliorare i suoi risultati sportivi in quattro anni nonostante il covid di mezzo, intascando anche una corposa plusvalenza in fase di vendita. Ha aggiunto che Investcorp, da fondo quale sono, la pensa allo stesso modo di Elliott per cui dovrebbero attuare la stessa strada del fondo americano per poi garantirsi una bella plusvalenza dalla vendita della società.


Insomma filtra gufismo.

Che poi il fondo appartiene al 20% a uno pieno di soldi è irrilevante. 
Faremo la fame.


----------



## livestrong (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Penso sia proprio così. Ma credo fosse evidente fin dall'inizio


----------



## overlord (18 Aprile 2022)

Sbrodolerei se facessero uno stadio da 80k posti in solitaria con annessa la nuova ''Casa Milan'' museo ecc...
Cosi ci leviamo anche da quella sede schifosissima cha abbiamo ora e mandiamo affanclo i perdenti.


----------



## Baba (18 Aprile 2022)

Su indafans stanno scoppiando. Parlano più loro di questa trattativa che noi


----------



## Bataille (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Di Stefano, ho letto quanto ha detto su SkySport su Investcorp e ha detto che seguiranno la stessa linea di Elliott in quanto si tratta di un fondo arabo e non di un unico proprietario arabo, per cui non ci saranno spese folli.
> Dice anche che Investcorp si è interessata al Milan anche perchè Elliott è stato in grado di risanare i conti e di aumentare il valore del Milan e migliorare i suoi risultati sportivi in quattro anni nonostante il covid di mezzo, intascando anche una corposa plusvalenza in fase di vendita. Ha aggiunto che Investcorp, da fondo quale sono, la pensa allo stesso modo di Elliott per cui dovrebbero attuare la stessa strada del fondo americano per poi garantirsi una bella plusvalenza dalla vendita della società.



Da assoluto profano: al fine di ricavarne una ulteriore plusvalenza, non sarebbe necessario aumentare il valore del brand _anche e soprattutto_ tramite investimenti sul piano sportivo?


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Di Stefano, ho letto quanto ha detto su SkySport su Investcorp e ha detto che seguiranno la stessa linea di Elliott in quanto si tratta di un fondo arabo e non di un unico proprietario arabo, per cui non ci saranno spese folli.
> Dice anche che Investcorp si è interessata al Milan anche perchè Elliott è stato in grado di risanare i conti e di aumentare il valore del Milan e migliorare i suoi risultati sportivi in quattro anni nonostante il covid di mezzo, intascando anche una corposa plusvalenza in fase di vendita. Ha aggiunto che Investcorp, da fondo quale sono, la pensa allo stesso modo di Elliott per cui dovrebbero attuare la stessa strada del fondo americano per poi garantirsi una bella plusvalenza dalla vendita della società.


Questo Alardhi, invece di sbrigarsi a concludere la trattativa, passa le giornate su zoom con Beppe Di Stefano per spiegargli il business plan. 
Iniziamo male, molto male…


----------



## chicagousait (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> News precedenti
> ...


Spero chiudano quanto prima la trattativa, in modo da avere tempo relativamente sufficiente per programmare la nuova stagione


----------



## Zenos (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Di Stefano, ho letto quanto ha detto su SkySport su Investcorp e ha detto che seguiranno la stessa linea di Elliott in quanto si tratta di un fondo arabo e non di un unico proprietario arabo, per cui non ci saranno spese folli.
> Dice anche che Investcorp si è interessata al Milan anche perchè Elliott è stato in grado di risanare i conti e di aumentare il valore del Milan e migliorare i suoi risultati sportivi in quattro anni nonostante il covid di mezzo, intascando anche una corposa plusvalenza in fase di vendita. Ha aggiunto che Investcorp, da fondo quale sono, la pensa allo stesso modo di Elliott per cui dovrebbero attuare la stessa strada del fondo americano per poi garantirsi una bella plusvalenza dalla vendita della società.


Il suo ruolo è sempre stato quello di stemperare i nostri entusiasmi e tranquillizzare il popolo gobbo di Sky...

Io di Stefano continuo a ricordarlo mentre affermava che Berlusconi aveva detto ai propri figli ad Arcore di non voler vendere durante il pranzo di famiglia del Lunedì...poi si scoprì il giorno dopo che Berlusconi era ricoverato dalla domenica precedente per un problema al cuore...questo è Beppe fetish.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Di Stefano, ho letto quanto ha detto su SkySport su Investcorp e ha detto che seguiranno la stessa linea di Elliott in quanto si tratta di un fondo arabo e non di un unico proprietario arabo, per cui non ci saranno spese folli.
> Dice anche che Investcorp si è interessata al Milan anche perchè Elliott è stato in grado di risanare i conti e di aumentare il valore del Milan e migliorare i suoi risultati sportivi in quattro anni nonostante il covid di mezzo, intascando anche una corposa plusvalenza in fase di vendita. Ha aggiunto che Investcorp, da fondo quale sono, la pensa allo stesso modo di Elliott per cui dovrebbero attuare la stessa strada del fondo americano per poi garantirsi una bella plusvalenza dalla vendita della società.


La differenza sostanziale è che Elliott si ritrova il Milan a seguito di un pegno e pagandolo 300 milioni. Investe poi molti soldi arrivando a un totale di 700 milioni di spesa, nel mentre risana i conti e migliora di molto i risultati sportivi. A questo punto vende a un miliardo facendo il suo guadagno. Ora il nuovo compratore compra a 1 miliardo e magari vorrà vendere a 2 miliardi o più. Per fare questo bisogna investire c'è poco da fare, altrimenti sempre a 1 miliardo rivendi. Ho già spiegato, nessuno parla di smiliardare modello Psg, ma dare un notevole boost alla gestione attuale, magari tramite una bella sponsorizzazione da 50 cocozze l'anno per 5 anni, così sali subito un altro scalino e poi cresci gradualmente.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Su indafans stanno scoppiando. Parlano più loro di questa trattativa che noi


In che toni ne parlano ?


----------



## Pit96 (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gazzetta, Sport Mediaset e Il Fatto Quotidiano, il tweet dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain è da considerare un'ufficializzazione della trattativa.
> Secondo SportMediaset si chiuderebbe addirittura tra qualche giorno, entro fine mese.
> 
> News precedenti
> ...


Il passaggio di proprietà lo vedo come una cosa positiva. Fosse anche che il nuovo fondo voglia guadagnarci come Elliott, vorrà dire che dovrà venderci a 1.3, 1.5 miliardi, il che vuol dire migliorare il club a livello di risultati e struttura. 
Con Elliott siamo passati dall'essere in EL ad essere in CL e tra i primi posti in campionato. 
Se ci comprano e ci vogliono rivendere a di più vuol dire che dovremo iniziare a fare meglio, quindi a vincere almeno in Italia e ad andare avanti in CL (almeno secondo le loro intenzioni). 
Se poi invece non ci vogliono rivendere ma solo vincere tanto meglio


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Sbrodolerei se facessero uno stadio da 80k posti in solitaria con annessa la nuova ''Casa Milan'' museo ecc...
> Cosi ci leviamo anche da quella sede schifosissima cha abbiamo ora e mandiamo affanclo i perdenti.


Che poi saremmo pure in affitto in quella sede. 
Locali venduti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In che toni ne parlano ?


In quel forum sono un branco di cafoni senza cervello…non ci perderei nemmeno tempo


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> In quel forum sono un branco di cafoni senza cervello…non ci perderei nemmeno tempo


L'interista non brilla a prescindere, concordo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Di Stefano, ho letto quanto ha detto su SkySport su Investcorp e ha detto che seguiranno la stessa linea di Elliott in quanto si tratta di un fondo arabo e non di un unico proprietario arabo, per cui non ci saranno spese folli.
> Dice anche che Investcorp si è interessata al Milan anche perchè Elliott è stato in grado di risanare i conti e di aumentare il valore del Milan e migliorare i suoi risultati sportivi in quattro anni nonostante il covid di mezzo, intascando anche una corposa plusvalenza in fase di vendita. Ha aggiunto che Investcorp, da fondo quale sono, la pensa allo stesso modo di Elliott per cui dovrebbero attuare la stessa strada del fondo americano per poi garantirsi una bella plusvalenza dalla vendita della società.


anche per me sarà così.
alla peggio sarà così.


----------



## Kayl (18 Aprile 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Il passaggio di proprietà lo vedo come una cosa positiva. Fosse anche che il nuovo fondo voglia guadagnarci come Elliott, vorrà dire che dovrà venderci a 1.3, 1.5 miliardi, il che vuol dire migliorare il club a livello di risultati e struttura.
> Con Elliott siamo passati dall'essere in EL ad essere in CL e tra i primi posti in campionato.
> Se ci comprano e ci vogliono rivendere a di più vuol dire che dovremo iniziare a fare meglio, quindi a vincere almeno in Italia e ad andare avanti in CL (almeno secondo le loro intenzioni).
> Se poi invece non ci vogliono rivendere ma solo vincere tanto meglio


1.3 1.5 significa perdere soldi, visto che devi aggiungere investimenti su mercato e stadio, dovranno vendere almeno al doppio per fare un profitto vero.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Per godere copiosamente, noi tifosi dobbiamo sperare che il fondo sbagli totalmente i calcoli e creda davvero possa guadagnare spendendo montagne di denaro!

IO CI CREDO


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2022)

per me prima si chiude meglio è

non vorrei assistere a delle follie in sede di mercato del tipo "il mercato è blolccato perchè la proprietà attuale non ha senso che spenda per una cosa che tra un pò non sarà piu sua e quella nuova non può spendere per una che non è ancora sua"

il livello di raffinatezza nel non fare mercato degli ultimi anni di galliani era oggettivamente notevole va riconosciuto..


----------



## Baba (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In che toni ne parlano ?


C'è chi prova a tranquillizzare gli altri dicendo che si tratta sempre di un fondo e quindi non ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi. Qualcuno invece ci tiene a far notare che esistono anche gli arabi poveri. Altri cercando conforto paragonando questa vicenda a quella di yonghong li. Quelli che provano ad esporre le proprie preoccupazioni sul Milan arabo vengono etichettati come spie milaniste e troll


----------



## Pit96 (18 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> 1.3 1.5 significa perdere soldi, visto che devi aggiungere investimenti su mercato e stadio, dovranno vendere almeno al doppio per fare un profitto vero.


Sì, le cifre erano a caso. Era per far capire che devono portare il Milan a valere di più


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2022)

alla fine della fiera Elliott quanto si metterebbe in tasca da tutta questa operazione? intendo l'utile finale da quando sono arrivati


----------



## danjr (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se la squadra si fa distrarre da questa faccenda allora sono dei professionisti di poco valore, son pagati per giocare a calcio e basta. Ma comunque con Maldini a metterli sugli attenti non credo che ci sarà un calo di concentrazione.


Se la squadra si distrae è pure un bene, visto che quando sono concentrati steccano. Per me è un bene che sia uscita adesso… ha tolto pressione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Di Stefano, ho letto quanto ha detto su SkySport su Investcorp e ha detto che seguiranno la stessa linea di Elliott in quanto si tratta di un fondo arabo e non di un unico proprietario arabo, per cui non ci saranno spese folli.
> Dice anche che Investcorp si è interessata al Milan anche perchè Elliott è stato in grado di risanare i conti e di aumentare il valore del Milan e migliorare i suoi risultati sportivi in quattro anni nonostante il covid di mezzo, intascando anche una corposa plusvalenza in fase di vendita. Ha aggiunto che Investcorp, da fondo quale sono, la pensa allo stesso modo di Elliott per cui dovrebbero attuare la stessa strada del fondo americano per poi garantirsi una bella plusvalenza dalla vendita della società.



Ha preso l'articolo di Festa e l'ha rieditato con parole sue. Sia mai poi spaventare l'utenza a strisce bianconere di SKy.

Tra Elliott e il PSG esistono anche le vie di mezzo, cosa che i giornalisti nemmeno prendono in considerazione.
Di sicuro, se vorranno guadagarci più di 1 miliardo con la rivendita, una squadra che almeno vinca lo scudetto in scioltezza dovranno allestirla.
Un Vlahovic o un trequartista migliore di Diaz a gennaio per vincere uno scudettino, al prossimo giro potranno permetterselo.


----------



## Mika (18 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> alla fine della fiera Elliott quanto si metterebbe in tasca da tutta questa operazione? intendo l'utile finale da quando sono arrivati


ad oggi hanno speso 700M per gestire il Milan, se la cifra è 1,1 miliardi sono 400 M.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Ma poi, anche se si trattasse di fondo identico ad Elliott, passiamo da strozzini angloamericani a strozzini sceicchi.
Voglio sperare che uno strozzino sceicco sia un po' meno strozzino, per mentalità, di uno strozzino angloamericano


----------



## Bataille (18 Aprile 2022)

L'80% di Investcorp si chiama Mapi Group.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma poi, anche se si trattasse di fondo identico ad Elliott, passiamo da strozzini angloamericani a strozzini sceicchi.
> Voglio sperare che uno strozzino sceicco sia un po' meno strozzino, per mentalità, di uno strozzino angloamericano


lo strozzino sceicco è quasi una creatura mitologica 
Se faranno schifo li chiamerò Nonvadodicorp


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Aprile 2022)

L importante è che confermino massara-Maldini che hanno lavorato bene. Di gazidis-Scaroni mi interessa meno, poi in quei ruoli magari vogliono uomini loro. Seconda cosa speriamo portino un paio di sponsor da subito per potere alzare il payroll. Terzo stadio il prima possibile


----------



## UDG (18 Aprile 2022)

Ora bisogna dire che mentre tutti invocavano gli acquisti, mentre si criticava il bilancio sano. Questo forse ci farà fare il salto di qualità, speriamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Io però qui di beduini ne vedo pochi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> L importante è che confermino massara-Maldini che hanno lavorato bene. Di gazidis-Scaroni mi interessa meno, poi in quei ruoli magari vogliono uomini loro. Seconda cosa speriamo portino un paio di sponsor da subito per potere alzare il payroll. Terzo stadio il prima possibile


Aggiungerei un quarto punto: vorrei un settore giovanile di eccellenza. Capisco ci vogliano anni, ma è essenziale per un club tirare fuori qualche giocatore dal proprio settore giovanile. È ora che anche il Milan abbia i propri Pedri.


----------



## UDG (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io però qui di beduini ne vedo pochi...


Infatti, non mi da una buona impressione


----------



## Mauricio (18 Aprile 2022)

Ma ancora nessuno dice che dietro a questi c’è ancora LVI?!  Spero che a questo giro finisca anche questa ombra presunta di LVI sul Milan, anche se immagino già Report con uno speciale con la sede di questo fondo in qualche paradiso fiscale che sia, chissà come mai, solo di comodo.


----------



## overlord (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che poi saremmo pure in affitto in quella sede.
> Locali venduti.


Io ho sempre sperato che siano stati venduti con occhio alle strategie future più che alla plusvalenza tanto presa in giro...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre sperato che siano stati venduti con occhio alle strategie future più che alla plusvalenza tanto presa in giro...


E mi sa che la tua speranza era la sensazione giusta.


----------



## mabadi (18 Aprile 2022)

vista l'ufficializzazione da parte dell'ambasciata forse il fondo è solo il veicolo ed il Bahrain vuole farsi pubblicità nel calcio vincendo.


----------



## cris (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Che scoperta, sono dei cammellari, che diamine ne sanno del clima locale?

Speriamo almeno siano quelli giusti.

per ora, sto cauto. Da fondo a fondo… non so quanta differenza ci sia.
Non vedo l’ora di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> vista l'ufficializzazione da parte dell'ambasciata forse il fondo è solo il veicolo ed il Bahrain vuole farsi pubblicità nel calcio vincendo.


Nel frattempo l'ambasciata ha rimosso il tweet...


----------



## mabadi (18 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo l'ambasciata ha rimosso il tweet...


ormai è tardi


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ormai è tardi


Si, dico solo che strano che pubblicano una notizia. Perché di notizia si tratta. E poi cancellano.


----------



## UDG (18 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Si, dico solo che strano che pubblicano una notizia. Perché di notizia si tratta. E poi cancellano.


Speriamo non sia un tweet fake


----------



## Rickrossonero (18 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> vista l'ufficializzazione da parte dell'ambasciata forse il fondo è solo il veicolo ed il Bahrain vuole farsi pubblicità nel calcio vincendo.


Comunque cercando informazioni su di loro non mi sembrano il classico fondo arabo che spende e spande.È vero che sono posseduti al 20% da mubadala e che sono presenti anche altri fondi pubblici nella struttura azionaria ma comunque se si analizza ciò che fanno si capisce che investono ma sempre nell'ottica di una valorizzazione,addirittura si parla di attenzione ai rischi di bilancio.Diverso sarebbe il discorso se tale fondo fosse un semplice veicolo utilizzato dagli emirati per investire nel calcio italiano.


----------



## Kayl (18 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Speriamo non sia un tweet fake


Se fosse un fake sarebbe stato dichiarato al momento della cancellazione.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Aprile 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque cercando informazioni su di loro non mi sembrano il classico fondo arabo che spende e spande.È vero che sono posseduti al 20% da mubadala e che sono presenti anche altri fondi pubblici nella struttura azionaria ma comunque se si analizza ciò che fanno si capisce che investono ma sempre nell'ottica di una valorizzazione,addirittura si parla di attenzione ai rischi di bilancio.Diverso sarebbe il discorso se tale fondo fosse un semplice veicolo utilizzato dagli emirati per investire nel calcio italiano.


secondo me è inutile stare a fantasticare troppo su un loro possibile modus operandi. Lo dichiareranno quando e se ci acquisteranno!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque cercando informazioni su di loro non mi sembrano il classico fondo arabo che spende e spande.È vero che sono posseduti al 20% da mubadala e che sono presenti anche altri fondi pubblici nella struttura azionaria ma comunque se si analizza ciò che fanno si capisce che investono ma sempre nell'ottica di una valorizzazione,addirittura si parla di attenzione ai rischi di bilancio.Diverso sarebbe il discorso se tale fondo fosse un semplice veicolo utilizzato dagli emirati per investire nel calcio italiano.


Se l'ambizione è portare il Milan al livello del Chelsea di turno possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli.
Quando parlo di Chelsea mi riferisco al valore attuale del club.
Ci vorrà tempo, indubbiamente, ma l'importante è aver le idee chiare.


----------



## Rickrossonero (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se l'ambizione è portare il Milan al livello del Chelsea di turno possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli.
> Quando parlo di Chelsea mi riferisco al valore attuale del club.
> Ci vorrà tempo, indubbiamente, ma l'importante è aver le idee chiare.


Si l'importante che facciano più di elliott perché tra mbappe e messias al 31 di agosto ci sono mille sfumature.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Si l'importante che facciano più di elliott perché tra mbappe e messias al 31 di agosto ci sono mille sfumature.


Il progetto Elliott era arrivato al capolinea. 
Soldi non ne vuole immettere e di meglio è impossibile fare, a maggior ragione se senza stadio. 
Con questo nuovo fondo dovremmo godere della differenza sostanziale degli sponsors che faranno aumentare vertiginosamente il fatturato. 
Non dico che colmeremo di colpo il gap con le big d'Europa ma in Italia, complici le difficoltà della concorrenza, potremmo far il vuoto.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Invece meglio, cosi chi è poco sicuro del posto in cui siede muove il culo per fare bella figura con i futuri proprietari.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Aprile 2022)

sarà ufficiale a fine stagione.
non ufficializzeranno mai un cambio di proprietà nel mezzo che ci stiamo giocando scudetto e Coppa Italia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se si chiudesse davvero a giorni sarebbe un po’ una vergogna. Significherebbe che a questi della squadra interessa meno di zero, considerato che siamo ancora in lotta per scudetto e coppa


Forse hanno frainteso che ti riferisci a Elliot, in effetti sarebbe il colmo che vinciamo lo scudetto e il presidente che resta scritto negli annali è arrivato 2 giorni prima..


----------



## galianivatene (19 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse hanno frainteso che ti riferisci a Elliot, in effetti sarebbe il colmo che vinciamo lo scudetto e il presidente che resta scritto negli annali è arrivato 2 giorni prima..


immagino che vista dalla prospettiva di Elliot questo sia l’ultimo dei problemi


----------



## folletto (19 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Su indafans stanno scoppiando. Parlano più loro di questa trattativa che noi



Rovinare un pò la festa per lo scudetto vinto a colpi di VAR ai neoladri non-falliti sarebbe già una piccola (ma neanche tanto piccola) soddisfazione...........non chiedo la luna (scudetto e coppetta) ma sti fegati che scoppiano li voglio sentire.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> secondo me è inutile stare a fantasticare troppo su un loro possibile modus operandi. Lo dichiareranno quando e se ci acquisteranno!


Le chiacchiere lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano. Se ci sarà il cambio di proprietà, i nuovi diranno le solite frasi di circostanza. Anche avessero intenzione di spendere vagonate di milioni(cosa che non credo), non lo direbbero pubblicamente per ovvi motivi.
Gli indizi sulle intenzioni li avremmo solo dopo aver visto lo svolgimento della prima sessione di calciomercato dell’eventuale nuova proprietà.


----------

